# Running a Horse Rescue



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Great story!

If your car has a cassette player you can buy a tape adapter for your iPhone and play iPhone through your car speakers. It was like $5 at Walmart. It's a cassette that you pop in and it has a cable that plugs in to the phone.

There's also one that uses an FM radio station to do the same but it's staticky and your radio isn't working so that won't help you.

You can also buy an external speaker for $5-$20 for your iPhone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol thanks Dancing Arabian -I ended up getting an ipod for my birthday that I can use now xD


----------

